# Graphics Card within 15~16k



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey guys its time to get a GPU for my system.
My budget is 15~16k
Config:

Asrock z77 Pro4 
intel i5 3570k 
CM Hyper 212 Evo 
Corsair 400R
Corsair HX650

planning to buy last week of Feb or first week of march.
i really keen to buy HD 7870. and locally it is not available at my place so i will get it online.
Please suggest a good one.

BTW i got a deal Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 7870 - 2GB DDR5 PCIE Graphic Card | eBay  after applying coupon its 16500/- approx.

please suggest. thanks


----------



## Sainatarajan (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes , HD 7870 is the best Choice in this budget.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Please suggest best vfm 7870...


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

Go for Sapphire HD7870, SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5 GHz EDITION
A bit less locally.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 13, 2013)

^^ i already told here it is not available locally. And i am bit tight on budget. What about the eBay Link i have posted? I think with coupon it's a good deal?


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^ i already told here it is not available locally. And i am bit tight on budget. What about the eBay Link i have posted? I think with coupon it's a good deal?


Yes, go for it.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 14, 2013)

they are not shipping to Kerala. Guys please give me some online shops link.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ordered sapphire 7870 to vedant computers @16300/- inclusive of tax and shipping. Waiting for delivery


----------



## Cilus (Feb 16, 2013)

Great pricing, I think they're offering the cheapest price here.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 16, 2013)

^^Yes indeed. and they are quite cooperative too.

@cilus i am planning for CF 7870 in near future, i know i have to change my motherboard, but will my psu support it???


----------



## Cilus (Feb 16, 2013)

Ya, HX650 will support it providing you are not overclocking CPU to a very high extent.


----------



## draco21 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hmmm so less price???

as op has got his answer, i would like to pose a simple question 

going by such less price of this 7870, would it be justified to pay 4k more and get 660ti??

i mean keeping all things in mind like performance in gaming,in gpu intensive applications,power consumption,sli/cf advantages/disadvantages(if someone wants it),expected life period and anything else if i am missing something....

what would you do if you had 20k and needed a gpu?? gone for 7870 and saved 4k in piggy bank or got the 660ti???

just a question.....


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 17, 2013)

draco21 said:


> Hmmm so less price???
> 
> as op has got his answer, i would like to pose a simple question
> 
> ...



@cilus.  Thanks, i am not going to overclock more than 4.5~4.6.

Most of the time in my opinion more money will buy better things. As imo 660ti is almost at par with 7950. I would have gone with 660 ti.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 17, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Ordered sapphire 7870 to vedant computers @16300/- inclusive of tax and shipping. Waiting for delivery



That's a great price they are offering as that price includes shipping. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 17, 2013)

What's the link of  vedant computers online store ?


----------



## draco21 (Feb 17, 2013)

They dont have online portal.....

All members who have purchased from there contact them via phone or email

but you can be totally assured that they are trustworthy....

They dont have online portal.....

All members who have purchased from there contact them via phone or email

but you can be totally assured that they are trustworthy....


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2013)

draco21 said:


> Hmmm so less price???
> 
> as op has got his answer, i would like to pose a simple question
> 
> ...


I'd have gone for HD 7870 and saved money if the gap is > 3K.

HD 7870 is very close to GTX 660 Ti with the latest drivers.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 17, 2013)

My opinion is also the same as Ico's. The price of GTX 660 Ti is too close to HD 7950 factory overclocked versions and the performance difference is getting bigger with every driver release from AMD. The main culprit for GTX 660 Ti is the 192 bit memory bus, bottlenecking the card with high AA and AF settings and this is a problem that can't be sorted out with driver updates. With the Catalyst 13.2 Beta 5 Driver, HD 7870 is very very close to 660 Ti and 4K price difference isn't justified. Also with all the HD 7000 series cards, you will get better compute performance. Like it or not, while purchasing a new GPU these days, you have to consider computer performance in the equation. Now a days, it is not for some geeky developers only but day to day applications like Compression software (WinZip), Video Encoders for your Tab or Phone (Handbrake OpenCL, Cyberlink Mediashow Espresso, ArcSoft Video encoder, Imtoo), Adobe premier and Photoshop, all can take advantage of GPU computing powers.


----------



## logout20 (Feb 17, 2013)

7870 hd..........


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

logout20 said:


> उत्प्रेरक 13.2 बीटा चालक के साथ 5, 7870 hd बहुत बहुत 660 तिवारी और 4k कीमत अंतर उचित नहीं है. इसके अलावा सभी hd 7000 श्रृंखला कार्ड के साथ, आप बेहतर गणना प्रदर्शन मिलेग


*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/199/693/disgusted-mother-of-god.png?1321272571

Post in ENGLISH


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey guys today i got my Sapphire HD7870 from vedant computers.
packaging is really nice, but it was not sealed, seal is broken and driver CD is having some scratches.
On Bill there is no serial number mentioned.
Please tell me guys what to do??


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Hey guys today i got my Sapphire HD7870 from vedant computers.
> packaging is really nice, but it was not sealed, seal is broken and driver CD is having some scratches.
> On Bill there is no serial number mentioned.
> Please tell me guys what to do??


What? Call them asap, demand a new bill with serial.

Check the card, does it look pristine? i.e not used? Even if someone uses it for a day, some signs are there, like dust, minor fingerprints, scratches etc.

Show us a pic of the card and the bill(with details blacked out like personal info).


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 23, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Hey guys today i got my Sapphire HD7870 from vedant computers.
> packaging is really nice, but it was not sealed, seal is broken and driver CD is having some scratches.
> On Bill there is no serial number mentioned.
> Please tell me guys what to do??



Then DO NOT use it. Post a picture of the bill and the card. And check for any kind of wear & tear in it.

And second check it. Cause the checking system in that shop is so good that one can't get that kind of product. Again, anything can happen.


----------



## Skud (Feb 23, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Hey guys today i got my Sapphire HD7870 from vedant computers.
> packaging is really nice, but it was not sealed, seal is broken and driver CD is having some scratches.
> On Bill there is no serial number mentioned.
> Please tell me guys what to do??




Do as suggested and report here ASAP.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 23, 2013)

post a pic of card and bill..asap...


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 24, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> post a pic of card and bill..asap...



Here are the pics untouched... and unused by me..and if shop is opened on sunday i will contact them.




Even GPU packaging Plastic is not Sealed.. Plz help.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Here are the pics untouched... and unused by me..and if shop is opened on sunday i will contact them.
> 
> View attachment 9108View attachment 9109View attachment 9110View attachment 9111View attachment 9112View attachment 9113View attachment 9114View attachment 9115
> 
> Even GPU packaging Plastic is not Sealed.. Plz help.


No doubt, GPU is fresh, not used, even the top sticker is there, but ask them for the serial no. printed bill, if they don't listen, tell them about forum,s then if that does not resolve it we'll take a look from our end.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 24, 2013)

^^ are they open on sunday??? i will try to call  Mr. Rohit in morning..


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^ are they open on sunday??? i will try to call  Mr. Rohit in morning..


No, sorry man.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> No, sorry man.



So how to contact on sunday??? will there be problem after one day late??


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> So how to contact on sunday??? will there be problem after one day late??


No such thing, you deserve the correct bill, so no issues, call them on Monday, don't worry the card is genuine.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 24, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> So how to contact on sunday??? will there be problem after one day late??



Don't worry about it. Just call them on monday and tell them the issue. Let see what happens after that. And please keep us posted about the issue.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok guys.. i will  try on monday...and thanks you all. i will keep you updated.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Here are the pics untouched... and unused by me..and if shop is opened on sunday i will contact them.
> 
> View attachment 9108View attachment 9109View attachment 9110View attachment 9111View attachment 9112View attachment 9113View attachment 9114View attachment 9115
> 
> Even GPU packaging Plastic is not Sealed.. Plz help.



Check List :

1. GPU card board Box - should be sealed from both sides ( *No* )
2. GPU Anti Static pack - should be sealed ( *No* )
3. S/N not mentioned on the bill ( *No* )
4. This is a VAT paid bill but where's the VAT No.  ( *NA* )
5. The DVI/VGA adapter is there ??

anyway, send a e-mail mentining all details and these photos and if you want you can call them too - hint : just go to their website for the no.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> Check List :
> 
> 1. GPU card board Box - should be sealed from both sides ( *No* )
> 2. GPU Anti Static pack - should be sealed ( *No* )
> ...



yes there is vga to dvi adapter. i am sending an email with all the pics and details, and further call on monday for clarification.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 24, 2013)

They might have tested the card for "Display" before shipping so that you dont receive a DOA,maybe.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 24, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> They might have tested the card for "Display" before shipping so that you dont receive a DOA,maybe.



But from the condition of the seal anyone can say it was opened long before. Ok, they mighty have checked out before but what about the discrepancy with the bill?? 
Anyway i sent an email with all details with pics attached. Let's see.


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 24, 2013)

I got my sapphire 7970 from MD computers back in November online,the seal had come off,but the card inside was in mint condition.The bill had the serial and vat no. though.I called up Palash and asked him about the seal and he said it was nothing to be worried about,might have happened due to it being in the warehouses for a certain period of time.

Moreover sapphire packaging of their GPUs is kinda sub par,a 30k GPU should have a much better packing.My XFX Nvidia 9800gtx which I got in 2008 from Brigade Road in Bangalore had a premium packaging with lots of high quality foam and that was around 15k.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I got my sapphire 7970 from MD computers back in November online,the seal had come off,but the card inside was in mint condition.The bill had the serial and vat no. though.I called up Palash and asked him about the seal and he said it was nothing to be worried about,might have happened due to it being in the warehouses for a certain period of time.
> 
> *Moreover sapphire packaging of their GPUs is kinda sub par*,a 30k GPU should have a much better packing.My XFX Nvidia 9800gtx which I got in 2008 from Brigade Road in Bangalore had a premium packaging with lots of high quality foam and that was around 15k.


This I agree with, they pack 20k GPU's in sort of an egg box, FTS.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know much about the packaging coz it's my first gpu after my gainward gt430 for my old htpc. And i can tell sapphire packaging is below par. I am ok even with opened seal provided am getting full warranty cover by sapphire India. But i don't think without a genuine bill they are going to provide it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> I don't know much about the packaging coz it's my first gpu after my gainward gt430 for my old htpc. And i can tell sapphire packaging is below par. I am ok even with opened seal provided am getting full warranty cover by sapphire India. But i don't think without a genuine bill they are going to provide it.


Just call them up on monday and see what they say, duplicate bill should be easy to provide.


----------



## rst (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, bill should have S/N of card (if you want full warranty cover)


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 24, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> But from the condition of the seal anyone can say it was opened long before. Ok, they mighty have checked out before but what about the discrepancy with the bill??
> Anyway i sent an email with all details with pics attached. Let's see.



The serial number has to be mentioned. No two ways about it.


----------



## bestpain (Feb 24, 2013)

check out sapphire hd 7870 unboxing on youtube...


----------



## Cilus (Feb 24, 2013)

Buddy, just go to the shop and ask them to provide a new Bill with the Serial Number. I don't think there will be any issues regarding it. Go to the shop, ask for the guy name Tapan Da and asked him to provide the new bill. You can mention my name and reference, say that the guy from Bhubaneswar n they'll recognize me.

BTW, why didn't you check the bill while making purchase, assuming that you went there physically?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, just go to the shop and ask them to provide a new Bill with the Serial Number. I don't think there will be any issues regarding it. Go to the shop, ask for the guy name Tapan Da and asked him to provide the new bill. You can mention my name and reference, say that the guy from Bhubaneswar n they'll recognize me.
> 
> BTW, why didn't you check the bill while making purchase, assuming that you went there physically?



I am from Kerala and ordered on phone and email, so i wasn't present there physically..


----------



## Skud (Feb 24, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> They might have tested the card for "Display" before shipping so that you dont receive a DOA,maybe.




This! Many online retailers do this regularly. The major concern here is the bill.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> This I agree with, they pack 20k GPU's in sort of an egg box, FTS.



Environment friendly packaging


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 24, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> I am from Kerala and ordered on phone and email, so i wasn't present there physically..



Mate they are very reputed and reliable retailers,trust me its not an issue ,it will get resolved. If theres any problem,Ill return to Kolkata on Tuesday and help you out if there are any issues.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Hell, I'm going there tomorrow, please PM me, your name, address, and phone number, I'll have a talk with them.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mr. Rohit from vedant computers just called me and asked about the mail. He told me that gum used on sapphire packages are very bad so it always comes out easily, and regarding bill and serial number, he said he sent two copies one inside the package and another separately. So i an hoping to get that courier probably tomorrow. Otherwise he will send it again. Overall i am pretty satisfied with the conversation.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Mr. Rohit from vedant computers just called me and asked about the mail. He told me that gum used on sapphire packages are very bad so it always comes out easily, and regarding bill and serial number, he said he sent two copies one inside the package and another separately. So i an hoping to get that courier probably tomorrow. Otherwise he will send it again. Overall i am pretty satisfied with the conversation.


That turned out excellent, if you need anything else we're here


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 24, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Mr. Rohit from vedant computers just called me and asked about the mail. He told me that gum used on sapphire packages are very bad so it always comes out easily, and regarding bill and serial number, he said he sent two copies one inside the package and another separately. So i an hoping to get that courier probably tomorrow. Otherwise he will send it again. Overall i am pretty satisfied with the conversation.



We told you!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 24, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Mr. Rohit from vedant computers just called me and asked about the mail. He told me that gum used on sapphire packages are very bad so it always comes out easily, and regarding bill and serial number, he said he sent two copies one inside the package and another separately. So i an hoping to get that courier probably tomorrow. Otherwise he will send it again. Overall i am pretty satisfied with the conversation.



Nice!! Hopefully it will solve your issue.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 24, 2013)

^^ thanks everybody.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 6, 2013)

On monday i got Proper bill with serial number (thanks to all and vedant computers).
One think i would like to ask, whether AMD “Never Settle” Program eligible in India?
coz i did not get AMD Gaming Evolved Unique ID card .


----------



## Skud (Mar 6, 2013)

The promo is not available in India Good to know your problem is solved.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 6, 2013)

^^  ok. 
BTW how MDCOMPUTERS offering this promo???.


----------

